# hommade irish creame



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

nummy.,...

http://www.thehungrymouse.com/2009/02/27/homemade-irish-cream/

CM4ever


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

cm4ever said:


> nummy.,...
> 
> http://www.thehungrymouse.com/2009/02/27/homemade-irish-cream/
> 
> CM4ever


That looks wonderful! Did you make it yet? Does it taste as good as Bailey's?


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I got one better 

Jamaican Rum Creme, like bailey's only better

Jamaican Rum Cream
14 oz can sweet and condensed milk
1 ½ cup dark rum
1 cup ½ and ½ 
¼ cup chocolate flavored syrup
2 t instant coffee powder
¼ t coconut extract​


----------



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

Haven't made it yet...

But on a side note. I have to make a huge bunch of cookies for thanksgiving for my coworkers (about 150 or so..so I'll be busy) and we realized when we got home, we forgot the brown sugar.....However, being a prepper helped here...I took a bag of sugar (of which I have a few extra) and added molasses like reccomended, ran it through my kitchen aid mixer, and whoohoo...we had brown sugar. 

Thanks the lord for being a prepper!! lol

CM4ever


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

partdeux said:


> I got one better
> 
> Jamaican Rum Creme, like bailey's only better
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I bought a bottle of whisky for this purpose just this week. Haven't made it for years but it was as good as Baileys'. I make the chocolate syrup first and leave out the almond essence other than that my recipe is the pretty much same.

*Chocolate Syrup*
½ cup cocoa powder
1 cup water
2 cups sugar
⅛ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon vanilla
Mix cocoa and water then add sugar stir until dissolved then boil 3 minutes, medium heat, watch carefully as it can boil over. Take off heat add salt and vanilla, cool and bottle. Will keep months in the fridge (not here though, lol).

*Bailey's copy*
1 cup whiskey 
1 can sweetened condensed milk (or homemade)
1 cup cream 
4 eggs 
2 tablespoons chocolate syrup 
2 teaspoons instant coffee granules 
2 teaspoons vanilla extract 
Mix all together. Store in fridge use within a month. Use only top quality eggs.

*Homemade condensed milk* (this equals one tin)
1/3 cup hot water
2/3 cup sugar
1 cup powdered milk - I use full cream
60 grams (2 oz) butter

Dissolve sugar in hot water, then put all your ingredients into a food processor or blender. Mix slowly at first until everything is combined, then use high speed until everything is smooth.


----------



## cas4green (Nov 16, 2012)

This is one I have had for away:

Home-Made Irish Cream Liqueur Recipe

First, it pays to determine what you will store the liqueur in prior to making. Quart size mason jars work great for stacking in the fridge or decorating for gift giving. If you are whipping up a batch for private consumption, wash and save empty alcohol bottles in advance to use for storage. 

Ingredients:
1 cup of Whiskey
1 can of Sweetened Condensed Milk
4 eggs
1 cup of Whipping Cream
2 teaspoons of Chocolate Syrup
1 teaspoon of Instant Coffee Granules
2 teaspoons of Vanilla Extract
½ teaspoon of Almond Extract

Instructions:
In a mixing bowl, add all ingredients and whisk lightly. Pour the mixture into a blender (or ½ the mixture, depending on the size of your blender.) Blend until smooth. Notes for small blender: After blending ½ the mixture, pour into a clean bowl. Blend the second half of the mixture, and then add to first half already in the bowl. Whisk lightly to combine.



But it is not the one I use because I do not enjoy the strong whiskey taste:

I like to use an old Vodka bottle to store my mix in while keeping it in the frig! What I came up with was very simular to most, but you could sit and drink it almost like an iced coffee!

Ingredients:
1 can of Sweetened Condensed Milk
1 can of Evaporated Milk
2 teaspoons of Vanilla Extract
1 tablespoon of Instant Coffee Granules
1 shot of bourbon
1 cup of vodka
Add milk to top off

I mix everything in a blend and large container then use a funnel, but I usually end up with more then just the 1.75L bottle. So, I put a little into a smaller squeeze (honey or vanilla)bottle. Best to play around with it for personal taste!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Perfect timing it is the time of year when a Irish coffee somtimes hits the spot. Have to make me some, or get lazy and buy some baileys.


----------

